

Ask HN: project suggestions for newbie python hacker - donderwolkje

I'm new to programming and I'm learning python.  Hello, what sort of projects would you recommend for a complete beginner, but really an absolute complte n00b. Ideas that are a bit more interesting than what probably has been done a thousand times before like the 'build my own blog'-type project?
======
adnam
You could write an app that takes a keyword, looks for recent posts on twitter
tagged with that keyword, and returns a list of the other tags that were used
for the same posts - a sort of 'what's related' search for twitter tags.

Anyone else have any ideas? I encouraged donderwolkje to post here on HN.

~~~
donderwolkje
maybe something a bit simpler. Creating a spider to dynamically grab content
from other websites is bit to difficult for me at the moment. right now i am
trying to change the background color. (<\- so you know where i am at)

